# A Message from Catch 22, our Friend Cory



## Crimea_River (Feb 19, 2018)

Not sure if I chose the right place to post this so, mods, please move to the appropriate spot if need be.

I got a PM today from Cory's father, Mark, who wanted to pass on some words from Cory. I met Mark a couple of times when he and Cory came to some of the local model shows. Although he denies it, Mark is an accomplished modeller himself and entered some really nice models in these shows as well. Hopefully Mark will post some of his work in the near future. Here is his note:

_As things progressed with Cory’s illness in early 2017, I was asked by Cory to let the Forum know of what was going on. I tried to locate your email and send a message, but was unsuccessful. As such, Cory’s request went unfulfilled. Although I knew of the Forum, I didn’t know which Forum, however, last week I came upon the Forum more by chance and now know those Cory kept in contact with on the Forum were made aware of his passing. I just wanted to let all on the Forum know that it was not only important for Cory to have a message passed along, but he specifically requested we do so. 

I did not realize Cory had been on the Forum since 2007 and throughout that time I do know he regularly tapped into the knowledge you all shared. His conversations with you, meeting you and seeing your work was not only enlightening, but brought Cory along with his skills and he truly enjoyed your work. After reading the Forums responses to finding Cory had passed away, I now know why it was so important for him that a message be passed along. Our family wanted to let everyone know how much we appreciated the comments and thank them for their kindness. 

Also, there was mention of a couple of models Cory had said he was building. There were several Cory had started and I have since finished in his honour. In time I hope to post pictures of these, although I didn’t do them justice. 

I will sign off now, but will likely be back on in the not so distant future. If you could do me the favour of passing this message along to the “regulars” Cory spoke with, I would really appreciate it. Thank you.
Mark_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
12 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 19, 2018)

Thank you very much Andy


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2018)

Thank you for that Andy.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 19, 2018)

Mark wanted to be sure that I pass on his appreciation for all the kind words that he and the family received on Cory's passing. He will post something in a little bit.


----------



## parsifal (Feb 19, 2018)

Oh Man!!!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks Andy, and thanks to Mark for the response.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 20, 2018)

Thank you for passing this one to everyone. Man, Cory was a good kid. I still look at his FB from time to time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Feb 20, 2018)

Thank you Andy for passing on Marks message.

Still miss Cory


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2018)

Yeah, wish he was still with us....

Thanks for posting this Andy, hope Mark will join us.....


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks Andy


----------



## Rogi (Feb 20, 2018)

Thank you Andy for passing on the news.
It is a sad day today for me, Cory was a really cool guy and we always shared and discussed a lot of aviation when we pmed. A real good friend, my condolences to his family. I think there is always a silver lining and Cory can now talk and discuss with those great aviators and legends in heaven, RIP my friend.


----------



## tomo pauk (Feb 20, 2018)

Thank you for sharing, Andy.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2018)

Thank you for passing this on Andy. It certainly was a sad day for the forum but good to know our messages were received warmly by his family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2018)

Still miss the lad!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks Andy.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 20, 2018)

Possibly the saddest fact of life is the sure and certain knowledge that All good things, to an end, must come

Requiem aeternam dona ei, Domine,
et lux perpetua luceat ei .
Requiescat in pace Cory


----------



## parsifal (Feb 20, 2018)

But he was just a kid was he not (he was 27 I see....that's still a kid for someone my age)? That makes it very hard. I can not begin to understand how the family might feel.

Losing a son or a daughter has to be about the worst thing that can happen in life. I have a LOT of trouble getting past that for a lot of reasons.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes, Cory was far too young to pass.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks Andy, he was a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 21, 2018)

Thnk you Andy, so sorry for the loss of someone so young!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks Andy


----------



## at6 (Feb 21, 2018)

Sad news indeed. My condolences.


----------



## javlin (Feb 26, 2018)

Glad to hear the message was passed still sad thinking about him.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SANCER (Apr 24, 2018)

I had not fallen into this thread. 

Thanks *Andy* for sharing it. I am glad to know that the family received the group's messages and condolences. 

It will be very nice to welcome *Mark* and appreciate the finished projects that were in process.

Saludos


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 24, 2018)

Right in the feels


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2018)

Still think of the lad, never had the pleasure of meeting him in person....didn't make him any less a _friend!
_
You're sorely missed buddy!


----------

